# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjejeni dhe kte me duket e kan then dhe te tjeret po une e di ndryshe

## HaRrAkAtI

Cuni i cipit eshte babai i capit sa e ka cuni cipit baban e capit???

Gjejeni dhe shkruani pergjigjen e sakte

----------


## sniper_007

cuni i cipit eshte vet babai i capit !

----------


## Elvis_Mucaj

Djal e ka :P

----------


## Eve

nip

----------


## Eve

jo djale e ka

----------


## Eve

asgje se cuni i capit eshte vet babai i capit!

----------


## Eve

cun i cipit do thoja, sorry

----------

